# Tightlining for Catfish



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

What's the best setup to tightline for channels in the 2-12 pound range. NOT looking for specific rod or reel rather than what kind of hook, leader? no leader? how big of a sinker?


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

When Tightlining I use.

3-way Swivel, main line 40lbs braid, 5/0 gamakatsu octo circle hook with a 10 inch leader I use 30lbs mono. Sinker connected to bottom of swivel with 10lbs mono leader about 16 inches long.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

assuming your in a good spot for rodholders, or a boat, Id suggest a 5/0 Gama or Eagle Claw Circle hook either a santee cooper rig or a 3 way as earlier mentioned, I use 20# main line to the 3 way, drop 1 or 2 oz peanut sinkers about 8" from the 3 way on 8 lb test so you can break it off if necessary and then about 15" back to the hook with the same 20# line. 

Salmonid


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Everything mentioned above will work well. I use the Santee Cooper rig where there are a lot of snags, same with the 3 way. I mainly use a 3/0 octo hook, 12" leader, barrel swivel, bobber stop and 1oz egg sinker. Not the best set up for some, but its the best set up for me. Keep trying different styles till you find one that suits you the best. Good luck out there.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Santee in rod holder.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I like a simple slip rig with either a swivel or a bead and stop to keep the sinker off the hook. If you are trying to cast far then use the swivel. 

If you are in a lot of snags I would try the 3 way with light sinker line but I never use that myself. I feel that a slip rig interferes less with runs and hook sets.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I use the slip type rig too, egg shaped slip sinker, bead, swivel, leader and hook. I hardly miss any bights either fishing this way


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

JohnPD said:


> I use the slip type rig too, egg shaped slip sinker, bead, swivel, leader and hook. I hardly miss any bights either fishing this way


+1, i use this method exclusively. If you wanna get cute, you can attach a foam bobber on your leader between the mainline and the hook to float your bait off the bottom....i used it once with secret seven but didnt notice much of a difference


----------

